
How to fight work bullshit (and keep your job and your dignity) - brahmwg
https://aeon.co/ideas/how-to-fight-work-bullshit-and-keep-your-job-and-your-dignity
======
democracy
>> Wittgenstein, apparently, was disgusted: ‘You don’t know what a dog that
has been run over feels like.’

On the other hand Wittgenstein didn't know if she knew or not what it felt
like.

